# Tesla Logo DXF File



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Does anyone have software/capabilities to do the Tesla “T” in a DXF file (readable by autocad) without a watermark? I’m looking to run in into a Fanuc style G-code program for a mill like NC-Plot. Considering making a small 3x5 to start with to put in the frame I “borrowed” the idea from here for the Model 3 mailing from “Elon.”

Open to other ideas as well...haven’t been in the NC world in about 5 years so I know things are probably changed since then.
But if I can get it in G-code, I have access to a guy with his own shop.

Thanks all, and mods...didn’t know really where to put this thread. Move as needed!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> Does anyone have software/capabilities to do the Tesla "T" in a DXF file (readable by autocad) without a watermark? I'm looking to run in into a Fanuc style G-code program for a mill like NC-Plot. Considering making a small 3x5 to start with to put in the frame I "borrowed" the idea from here for the Model 3 mailing from "Elon."
> 
> Open to other ideas as well...haven't been in the NC world in about 5 years so I know things are probably changed since then.
> But if I can get it in G-code, I have access to a guy with his own shop.
> ...


I have the older version "T" logo wiht the TESLA workmark in CAD (DWG but can convert it to DXF) if you'd like that, PM me your email address.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I have the older version "T" logo wiht the TESLA workmark in CAD (DWG but can convert it to DXF) if you'd like that, PM me your email address.


I honestly am ashamed at myself for being what I would consider a "huge" Tesla fan and not knowing there was an "old" logo.
Thank you @MelindaV for teaching this Padawan a thing (or 2)! I'd like to have the new logo for this project. Maybe I can attempt to import it in AutoCad or draw it myself.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is the logo in EPS format.
https://www.brandsoftheworld.com/logo/tesla-motors-0

And in SVG
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Tesla_Motors.svg


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

victor said:


> Here is the logo in EPS format.
> https://www.brandsoftheworld.com/logo/tesla-motors-0
> 
> And in SVG
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Tesla_Motors.svg


I can't seem to get the EPS to convert to a working DXF. There's plenty of "free" online converters it seems, I tried a few. The output file is a DXF but when opened in Autocad there's nothing there. And I'm having no luck with the SVG file, it saves the web link to my desktop instead I'd throw file no mater what I try.
Thank you for the links, I do appreciate the response, and I'm definitely not a computer guru so it could easily be operator error!
I'll keep looking!


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Try this archive, it contains both svg and dxf files.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

victor said:


> Try this archive, it contains both svg and dxf files.


Perfect!!! Thank you so much! 
And looks like it's already well dimensioned for a 3x5 fit, thank you again for that!


----------

